# DX screen change



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if its possible to do a simple swap of a DX2 screen into DX? Don't tell qhd pentile suckscause its definitely better in certain areas. Thanks.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the LCDs are the same for the two. I do some repairs on the X and have replaced a number of them. I do know the glass is slightly different but think the lcd is the same part. Look up GadgetFix on ebay and ask them. That's where I get all my parts from.


----------



## Richboy455 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would be interested in this. Love the X, but don't want an X2 due to lack of development.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-LCD...967?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aad180b0f

I don't know if a new digitizer would be needed or if the one from the x could be used. And as far a drivers go, the X2 drivers may have to be taken from an X2 rom and compiled into an X rom. Complete speculation though.


----------

